# War pony paint markings?



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

_A circle around the horse's eye and nostrils for alert vision and a keen sense of smell.

Arrow points in a line which brought victory.

Thunder stripes in the horse's front legs to please the Indian's god of war.

Arrowheads on all four hooves made the horse swift and nimble-footed.

Fire Arrows would cause trouble for the enemy, which in turn would add strength to the warrior.

Right/left hand prints were outlined upon the horse's chest, which showed that he'd knocked down an enemy.

Hail Stones were a prayer for hail to fall on the warrior's enemy.

Two crossing bars meant that the horse and his rider had escaped ambush.

Hoofprints were drawn on the horses and stood for the number of horses captured in raids.

The horse's Battle Scars (always painted red) and the Pat Hand Print (left hand drawn on the horse's right hip) were the highest honors. The Pat Hand Print was always reserved exclusively for the horse who had brought his master back home from a dangerous mission unharmed._

_For the men who would be going on a do-or-die mission, the Upside-down Handprint would be used. It was the most prized symbol a warrior could place on his horse._


_From: 
_
Indian symbols used on the war horse


_and_
Native American Horse Paint Symbols © Spirit


----------



## MissingStar (Feb 20, 2013)

Stripes across nose: count of war honors.


----------

